# F-4 Phantom and the Case of the Bent Tailplane...



## MichaelHenley (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, this may be a bit stupid, it might not...

Why does the F-4 Phantom have a bent tailplane? Ive never seen it on any other aircraft before or after it. It cant be like the A-10's tailplanes, used to deflect SAMs. So? What is it for?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2006)

The guys who designed the aircraft figured it added stability though out the aircraft's operating ranges...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounds reasonable to me, Joe. Probably factors like airflow and drag coefficients. Plus it just looked cool that way!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Sounds reasonable to me, Joe. Probably factors like airflow and drag coefficients. Plus it just looked cool that way!



Yep, I asked the same thing of one of the guys I used to fly with...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2006)

Someone at ATC made a model of an F-4 and put the tailplane on upside down and back to front. Fools!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

Oy!


----------



## Aggie08 (Jan 28, 2006)

> Sounds reasonable to me, Joe. Probably factors like airflow and drag coefficients. Plus it just looked cool that way!



Dang straight! I don't think there's much that can take on the Phantom for reputation/looks/awesomeness.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Someone at ATC made a model of an F-4 and put the tailplane on upside down and back to front. Fools!



What an idiot. I hope they did that on purpose.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Someone at ATC made a model of an F-4 and put the tailplane on upside down and back to front. Fools!



martyn never really did know what he was doing though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Someone at ATC made a model of an F-4 and put the tailplane on upside down and back to front. Fools!
> ...



No, but it was built by a woman which partly explains it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, that is just bad.


----------

